# Pineapple for thrush



## Cyngbaeld

Just curious if anybody knows why it works?


----------



## Darren

I hadn't heard of pineapple being an anti-fungal. Pineapple, fresh only not canned or juice, is the source of the anti-inflammatory bromelain which is an enyme which can be a digestion aid. I don't see a connection although a quick search of the internet shows:

"Chewing pineapple may also help to clean your mouth. Pineapple contains ananase which is an enzyme (chemical) which may help to break down debris in the mouth."

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Mouth-Care.htm

Ananase appears to be another name for bromelain. In that case start with a whole pineapple for the most potent effect. Processing involving heat degrades bromelain. You might also try taking bromelain tablets. I use the Nature's Plus brand of bromelain for joint pain from over stress. This is the first time I've read about it being an antifungal although it reads like it does so by digesting the debris that the fungus uses to grow. I'm wondering if that is conjecture.

Something to think about. Thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I use dried pineapple. I ran out about a month ago and the thrush came back. After getting a resupply of the dried pineapple, the thrush is abating. I always have trouble with thrush when I don't have pineapple.

Just seems it does more than just clean the tongue though.


----------



## Darren

Is that something you discovered? Or did you read about it somewhere?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Discovered it myself.
Seems if cleaning the tongue was all, that brushing it would help, but it doesn't. Also, it took several weeks for the thrush to return after I ran out of pineapple. (I thought I'd use up some of the other dried fruits I have stocked up so didn't reorder right away.)


----------



## mekasmom

I have never heard of using it on any form of yeast. People with candida in their blood stream/digestive track have a chance of developing cancer, and cutting down on fruit and other high carb foods is encouraged. Pineapple can be eaten, as well as some other fruits, but not in large amounts. I hadn't heard of using pineapple as an antidote though. Lemon essential oil is good for candida overgrowth though like a drop in a glass of water. And just a slice of lemon or lime in water can be used for flavoring. But fruit in large amounts is discouraged.
The bromelain is good for inflammation though if someone has arthritis or other inflammatory disease, so pineapple is good for that.

You may have found a new use for pineapple. Maybe because it was applied topically on the tongue, it killed it like vinegar kills athlete's foot or vaginal yeast infections? It may have simply been the acid being used topically?


----------



## cathleenc

could it be that you have a vitamin C deficiency and that boosting your C levels helps your immune system fight off the thrush?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I take large amounts of vit C so no, I shouldn't have a deficit there.


----------



## therunbunch

Hmm.. No clue. We used probiotics (flora) for thrush.. didn't come back.


----------

